# If Video Games Were Real



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2011)

[yt]9bKoahtmcHY[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2011)

Tres amusant ... oh and I reckon the young lady's 'implants' were most natural looking .


----------



## MA-Caver (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to see a real life... Defender, Space Invaders, Pitfall, and Diablo... heh heh.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 15, 2011)

Hilarious. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 16, 2011)

Very cute.....

And, on a related note:

[yt]fWL6j0SvqV0[/yt]

Best comments are: "The book was better", and (my personal favourite), "omg&#65279; it would be so awesome if they made this into a game!"

Yes, some people have too much time on their hands.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2011)

If video games were real there would be a whole lot of dead and injured video game players


----------



## Chris Parker (May 16, 2011)

And, I just wish to add:



> "Computer games don't affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we'd all be running around in darkened rooms, munching magic pills and listening to repetitive electronic music."
> - Kristin Wilson, Nintendo, Inc., 1989.


----------



## Balrog (May 16, 2011)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.  And the Tomb Raider girl is hawt!


----------

